# Paramedic hoping to relocate to Alberta



## idtbrian (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am a Paramedic here in the UK and am looking to relocate to Alberta or BC to work in the same field. I've had a look through the ACP website and am still non the wiser for equivalency of qualifications. Does anyone out there have any knowledge of working on remote sites ie. oil drilling sites? Any help is gratefully received.

B.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Try these links... it may have some useful information or other links you go to

Directions for Immigrants - Paramedic

Directions for Immigrants in Trades and Professional Careers - Restart Your Career In Calgary


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Also of note... is the kind of paramedic work you want to do... which may dicatate where or which part of Alberta you would work. If you want to do paramedic work associated with industry or oil/gas drilling, you will probably work/live in Northern Alberta which includes the cities of Edmonton/Fort McMurray. Most oil/gas exploration, drilling and processing happen in Northern Alberta.


----------

